# Oil burner



## nysnowman (Aug 2, 2000)

I own a 95 3/4 ton Ram pickup with a 5.9 liter(360 cu.in.) motor.I bought it used with about 60,000 miles on it.It uses oil like crazy.1 quart per 600-800 miles.It isnt leaking any and it doesnt smoke at all either.Does anyone have ideas of what this could be.One mechanic told me it could be valve seals.Any info would be appreciated


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

I have heard that the 318/360 engines had a problem with leaking intake manifold gaskets. The symptoms were loss of power/pinging,knocking/and excessive oil consumption. This was caused by oil leaking into the intake tract, reducing the "octane" of the fuel. Might be worth a call to your dealer.

Dave


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ditto,Dave hit it on the head.To fix this in the future,buy a Cummins,LOL.


----------

